# Was haltet Ihr von diesen beiden Angeboten?



## phily (21. November 2021)

Hallo Community,

Was haltet ihr von den beiden unten genannten Angeboten? Eine größere SSD habe ich zu Hause, Maus und Tastatur benötige ich nicht...könnte man ja verkaufen.

Mein System mit i5 4460 und GTX 960 reißt ja leider nix mehr.









						CSL AMD RGB Edition L8750 Gaming-PC (AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, Radeon RX 6600 XT, 16 GB RAM, 500 GB SSD, Luftkühlung) online kaufen | OTTO
					

CSL AMD RGB Edition L8750 Gaming-PC (AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, Radeon RX 6600 XT, 16 GB RAM, 500 GB SSD, Luftkühlung) für 1.353,11€ bei OTTO




					www.otto.de
				












						CSL AMD RGB Edition L8751 Gaming-PC (AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, Radeon RX 6700 XT, 16 GB RAM, 500 GB SSD, Luftkühlung) online kaufen | OTTO
					

CSL AMD RGB Edition L8751 Gaming-PC (AMD Ryzen 5 5600X, Radeon RX 6700 XT, 16 GB RAM, 500 GB SSD, Luftkühlung) für 1.546,55€ bei OTTO




					www.otto.de
				




Viele Grüße 
Phily

PS: Falls Ihr gute Black Friday Angebote für Komplett PCs habt, würd ich mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2021)

Das Problem bei Komplettsystemen ist meistens, daß man an den nicht erwähnten Bauteilen spart. Sprich Netzteil, Ramwerten, Gehäusedetails, Lüfterqualitäten usw.

Klar auf den ersten Blick klingt es gut, aber: Auch Otto hat nix zu verschenken.Irgendwo sparen sie mit dem sie offiziell nicht werben.

Das Problem ist: Wenn man akutell einen richtig guten PC haben will (egal in welcher Leistungsklasse) muß man Geld in die Tasche nehmen. 99% der Komplettsysteme sparen an nicht beworbenen Enden die man am Ende aber deutlich bemerken wird.


----------



## phily (25. November 2021)

Das mit den nicht erwähnten Bauteilen ist wirklich nicht so der Knaller. Aktuell ist wegen der Monsterpreise ja eh schon schwierig etwas für einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Preis zu kriegen.
Hab heute noch ein anderes Angebot entdeckt. Wie findet Ihr das? Und sollte man vielleicht lieber die RX 6700 XT gegen die 3060 mit 12 GB oder die 3060 ti tauschen und dabei noch geld sparen?
Oder würdet Ihr noch empfehlen, andere Sachen zu tauschen? Wobei ich jetzt nicht wirklich viel mehr bezahlen wollen würde.

Ich hader echt schon lange damit, den PC aufzurüsten...so langsam habe ich genug von meiner alten Möhre


----------



## Free23 (25. November 2021)

Ich weiß, das hilft dir nicht weiter, aber ich muss es loswerden:
Ich bin gerade viel zu frustriert von den Grafikkartenpreisen, dass ich mich in das Thema momentan nicht mehr eindenken will.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2021)

Version 1 hat 600 Watt - Version 2 hat 700 Watt 

hersteller ist boost box - die mir nix sagen https://www.boostboxx.com/600-watt-boostboxx-powerboost.html
scheinen oem partner für csl zu sein und für gehäuse, cpu kühler und netzteil zuständig zu sein.

grafikarte bei version 2 hat einen anschluss mehr und grob laut google ca 15% mehr power

500gb sind halt sehr wenig mit der ssd

das grosse geld verbraucht wie immer die grafikarte

cpu  350 euro
mainboard 60 euro
netzteil 60 euro
ram 100 euro
ssd  60 euro
gehäuse direkt von boostbox produziert schätz mal 100 euro 
cpu direkt von boostbox produziert schätz mal 40 euro

ohne grafikkarte ca 760 euro

tastartur + maus sagen wir 50 euro ca
windows 11 oem vorinstalliert 89 euro

die 6600 xt vs die 3060 ti









						RX 6600 (XT) vs. RTX 3060/2060: Neue Spiele mit FSR, Raytracing, PCI-E-Durchsatz und mehr
					

Auf Seite 2 des Artikels "RX 6600 (XT) vs. RTX 3060/2060" zeigen wir den PCI-Express-Durchsatz sowie den Vergleich PCI-E 3 und 4 und ziehen eine Fazit.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------

